# 585 _ gotta love ebay



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

New 2007 Small 585 for the Mrs from the UK and a 2007 Medium from Germany for me. Both with Mav K SL's and usual Look finishing. Only difference is she is racing in Sweden in June and Im ....err watching...I'll be spending any savings on double knee meniscus surgery and MRIs ...great ......

The other aspect is she got SRAM Force ...I know its not the forum but has anyone worked out a trick way of shortening the STI lever reach (other than taking it off and buying SRAM red)?. She'll be good on the flat/short hills but need to get that sorted before the alpine downhills


----------

